# Cambodian or bi color?



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

When I got Sunny I thought he was a cambodian, although a poor example of one, but the more I look at him, and the more his colors develop, I think I'm wrong.

He has dark splotches on his head so his body although pale is not one solid color, and while his fins are a dark red, they have a light metallic blue at the base between the rays and some of his rays are tipped white.


Here's a picture so y'all can see what I mean


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I've never been clear on what 'Cambodian' encompasses, exactly. I've heard conflicting explanations that Cambodian refers only to white/flesh-colored fish with specifically red fins, or alternately or that it also includes white/flesh-colored fish with any fin color, or further that it includes any pale-bodied fish (with any body color, as long as its body is lighter than the fins) combined with any fin color. 

I have two fish that I refer to as Cambodian, but I honestly have no idea if they actually qualify as such either. Would be great if someone could shed some light on this.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

DZIM said:


> I've never been clear on what 'Cambodian' encompasses, exactly. I've heard conflicting explanations that Cambodian refers only to white/flesh-colored fish with specifically red fins, or alternately or that it also includes white/flesh-colored fish with any fin color, or further that it includes any pale-bodied fish (with any body color, as long as its body is lighter than the fins) combined with any fin color.
> 
> I have two fish that I refer to as Cambodian, but I honestly have no idea if they actually qualify as such either. Would be great if someone could shed some light on this.


This is what I was judging him by, it's from the IBC site, but the article is an old one and I don't know if they changed anything since then Cambodian Bettas - BettySplendens.com


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Cambodian (to me) is flesh body (not just any light color) with red fins. There are also, though rare, blue cambodians which has blue fins. Other than that, I call "cambodian pattern" . . . Meaning color combo is influenced by cambodian genes but carries other color genes like irids - and has no actual color name

The above guy is a cross of red and irid genes where red is dominant. I would not call him a cambodian, though a mixture of cambodian x red x and irid can produce such colors.

Most common genetic mixture between cambodian and irid is what we locally call "maskot", a color name seldom used lately (don't know why) - patterns such as this guy:


----------

